# 21+



## Crobo (Feb 21, 2008)

i looked 3 pages back for an answer to this but couldn't find one, so here goes...

Why is it that most cigar sites only allow 21+ to buy when it is perfectly legal for any 18+ to buy them anywhere else?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Some states have gone to ages over 18 to purchase tobacco products so they are just trying to simplify the process. Plus, 21 is considered to be the age of majority and the age to complete contracts in all states.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Most states require packages containing tobacco to be signed for by someone over 21 years of age. The same with liquor and prescription medicines.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Crobo said:


> i looked 3 pages back for an answer to this but couldn't find one, so here goes...
> 
> Why is it that most cigar sites only allow 21+ to buy when it is perfectly legal for any 18+ to buy them anywhere else?


Hello, Please introduce yourself in the New Gorilla Forum . :ss


----------

